# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Чужая (2010)

## BappaBa

Давеча посмотрел новый фильм "Чужая"   
Украина, 1993 год. Чтобы находящийся под следствием бандюган молчал, местный криминальный авторитет отправляет 4-ех торпед в Чехию за его (бандюгана) сестрой, кличка "Чужая". Кожаные куртки, треники, песенки начала 90-х. Ну, и конечно кровь, пальба, мат, секс... 
Думаю, любителям "Бумера" понравится. По мне так 3 из 5.

----------

